# "A Perfect Tin" - Completed 14' Modification.



## A Perfect Tin (May 8, 2016)

Hello. I have spent the last 3 weeks of my spare time feverishly trying to convert an old rowboat into something more usable. 

What I lack in my craftsmanship and boat building skills I made up for in my determination. This started life as a 14' sylvan sea snapper, with the typical three bench seats. 

While the interior of the boat is finished in time for the crappie spawn of 2016 here in Central Illinois, it may be winter before the exterior is painted or the tools ( everyone I own) are picked up off the garage floor.

------------------------------------------------------------

Now... on to the photos:

------------------------------------------------------------

Seats are removed and the front casting deck is installed. Placed the battery box near the front for better weight distribution.




Here is the completed framework. I wanted to leave the bottom of both casting decks open for additional storage. Also, the idea is that while under way, the rear casting deck seat can be moved to the lower floor. This provides for both a more secure ride and also to steer the outboard unencumbered. Both sides have rod / storage and also provide the structural integrity that the former bench seats provided... I hope. 




I don't know why I did this, but I put Styrofoam under the floor and in the rod storage box. I don't think it's enough to provide any flotation, but maybe it will help soften the sound of the old aluminum boat. 




I used 1/2 inch marine grade plywood for the flooring. I feel as if I have plenty of aluminum supports in place that it should be sufficient, and... it's what my local home improvement store stocked. As if that's not reason enough, it was on sale. Still too expensive, but on sale. 




If you want to know why sailors curse... carpet a boat. My knees remember this day very well. 






I ran the wire in flexible conduit. If for no other reason then to keep the wires from being inadvertently pulled. I thought if I use the underside of the decks as storage, something could snag the wires and pull them apart. You can't see it in this picture, but I used foil board ( foil with a Styrofoam core) to line the rod boxes, this hid the wires for the control panel.







A buddy I worked with, hooked me up with an old foot controlled trolling motor. It didn't work when I got it, but within a few hours and some ingenuity its more than adequate for this tin. 





Plenty of storage in this small boat. With a little planning - I can keep everything stored out of the way. 





I power this boat with an old 9 hp evinrude. I'm overweight and it's always been under powered. However, it's a one pull wonder and it sips fuel like an Englishman drinks his tea. I've had it for about 4 years now and it's never failed me. I don't want to part with my ol' friend. 




There is hundreds of boats on this site and others that are similar to mine and mine is no better than any of the rest. However, mine is unique because it's mine and if I never catch another fish- I'm happy to be out on the water spending time with my brother, my sons and my buddies. Happy fishing to you and if your trolling this forum wondering if you can convert your old boat into something... you can.


----------



## hunter00 (May 8, 2016)

I like your last paragraph, say everything about why I want to modify my boat. 

Very nice job on the boat. It always means more when you put a little sweat into a project. Good work.


----------



## A Perfect Tin (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words. 

Remember: Anything is possible with enough trips to the hardware store.  




hunter00 said:


> I like your last paragraph, say everything about why I want to modify my boat.
> 
> Very nice job on the boat. It always means more when you put a little sweat into a project. Good work.


----------



## heron2000 (May 9, 2016)

great looking boat - working on mine again after a year of doing not much - i'll have it in the yard today finishing wiring the running lights. next up is adding rod holders


----------



## Fire1386 (May 9, 2016)

Nice looking conversion, good job....


----------



## A Perfect Tin (May 9, 2016)

Stay at it my friend, stay at it. 

I used my old boat for about 4 years with the bench seats. 

I finally decided this was the year.

Post pictures when you can, now that mine is done, I will have to live vicariously thru the work of others.



heron2000 said:


> great looking boat - working on mine again after a year of doing not much - i'll have it in the yard today finishing wiring the running lights. next up is adding rod holders


----------



## A Perfect Tin (May 9, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words.



Fire1386 said:


> Nice looking conversion, good job....


----------



## scotthuffman51 (May 9, 2016)

After adding so much weight to these boat i assume it lowers passanger capacity on say a 14 foot V Bottom to only 2 people after trolling motor out board framing decking. Can buoyancy be somehow improved ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotthuffman51 (May 9, 2016)

Your boat looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Perfect Tin (May 10, 2016)

Scott,

I may not be the best one to answer, but I will tell you what I know. 

I used aluminum 1/8 - failed to weigh it. I could however carry the pieces in one lift, so it couldn't be much.
The marine grade plywood, I was told weighed 44lbs. I have 3.5 sheets of that. 

The other improvement was the removal of the steel fuel tank in favor of a plastic one. Initially this was done because of height, but it also lightened the load. 

So to answer the question, can buoyancy be improved... with the exception of adding a bigger footprint, I don't know how. 

I will say this, with two people... it's a good, comfortable size with room for some movement and gear. I think if there was three (the boat could do it), we would be on top of each other. 

Thanks for visiting the post.




scotthuffman51 said:


> After adding so much weight to these boat i assume it lowers passanger capacity on say a 14 foot V Bottom to only 2 people after trolling motor out board framing decking. Can buoyancy be somehow improved ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (May 10, 2016)

Nice build it reminds me a lot of my boat

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterWaif (May 10, 2016)

Lookin fine!
I like Sylvan's yet have not owned one. Almost once though....a 16 foot Sea Monster I think it was.
You're riding level enough in the last pic just fine too.

A motor that is dependable and well known is well worth keeping.
I've nearly rowed to try and help my four horse before on long rides to speed things up , but it keeps chuggin right along all these years.


----------



## A Perfect Tin (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words WaterWaif.

The choice of boat was what was available on CL several years ago. I was wanting something to lure my boys into wanting to spend some time with dad, and thought a boat may do the trick. Then I stumbled on this site and was inspired to make it better. The boats been as faithful as the motor, not a leaky rivet on the old thing. 

I was impressed at the ride of the boat. When adding the wood decking ( I couldn't afford more aluminum and couldn't find what I wanted) I was worried about the weight. That's why I had thought to ask about the weight at the hardware store. However, on the water - she is sitting high and dry. 

Happy fishing.



WaterWaif said:


> Lookin fine!
> I like Sylvan's yet have not owned one. Almost once though....a 16 foot Sea Monster I think it was.
> You're riding level enough in the last pic just fine too.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Perfect Tin (May 13, 2016)

Prowelder.... your boat is a testament to your welding skills.

Both your craftsmanship and the boat are first class. 

Folks like you who take the time to post pictures that inspire others is what makes this site nice.

btw- I'm envious of the live-well.





Prowelder said:


> Nice build it reminds me a lot of my boat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## A Perfect Tin (Jun 3, 2017)

Trailer.... 

This boat was more difficult to load than I liked. I suspect a lot had to do with the boat being lightweight and the trailer being... well... a generic, used for many boats kind of trailer. I don't know. So, with a little more determination it's fixed and loads like a trained Labrador going for truck ride.

I put side bumpers on the trailer to eliminate any chance of it being loaded off kilter. ( I f*cked with that picture numerous times... it always comes out upside down.... I don't get it.)




Once the boat is placed in between the side bumpers, it's directed up onto the V guides where it sits securely as it's being pulled out of the water....


----------



## overboard (Jun 3, 2017)

Excellent job and nicely laid out!


----------



## A Perfect Tin (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks Overboard.

It's been a good boat / layout for the smaller lakes I fish.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 4, 2017)

Well I like it. I had a 12' just like yours. My son in law and daughter have it at there lake house. He put a 6hp Evinrude ( 70's model ) on it. We are planning to deck it to. I was real concern with weight. But looking at the way yours sit in the water, well not so much anymore. Thanks and great job on the boat and I steal your idea on the trailer [emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A Perfect Tin (Jun 4, 2017)

Good to hear from you gatorglenn.

Weight has not been an issue going the aluminum / marine decking route. 

Adding the side bumpers and V guide will change your loading experience for the better.


----------



## shoestringmariner (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a great looking build, and everything I wanted to do with my 12' but I felt it was way to much for my hull (Springbok)
I'm enjoying modding my 12' and can already see doing a 14' or larger just like yours in the future


----------



## Crazyboat (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice project, something I doubt I could ever pull off alone.

Please forgive me but why carpet, every boat I ever had with carpet I wanted it gone, it holds water, stains and gets ugly IMO. I'd rather go with diamond plate or some heavy duty vinyl, anyone else?


----------



## A Perfect Tin (Jun 16, 2017)

shoestringmariner said:


> This is a great looking build, and everything I wanted to do with my 12' but I felt it was way to much for my hull (Springbok)
> I'm enjoying modding my 12' and can already see doing a 14' or larger just like yours in the future




Thank you shoestring. 

It was a labor of love and something I'm enjoying a year later. 

Whatever size you end up with, get out on the lake and enjoy it!


----------



## A Perfect Tin (Jun 16, 2017)

Crazyboat said:


> Nice project, something I doubt I could ever pull off alone.
> 
> Please forgive me but why carpet, every boat I ever had with carpet I wanted it gone, it holds water, stains and gets ugly IMO. I'd rather go with diamond plate or some heavy duty vinyl, anyone else?




Crazy Boat....

Those are good questions. I guess I went with carpet because that's what I knew. In reflecting on the question, diamond plate - I would think would get hotter than he double hockey stick out in the sun all day... I know the carpet does. Vinyl is an interesting idea. I would be interested in reading what other viewers of this thread think about it.

Keep the idea's coming - the more we share the more we succeed.


----------



## A Perfect Tin (Jun 14, 2020)

Well...

I hadn’t been on here in a while.

Been busy fishing and working.

I did see over 23 thousand people have viewed the old boat. 

Here is some more pictures of the finished build.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice work! I need to lean to weld one day. Makes me a little said I let my 14 footer go


----------



## eeshaw (Jul 10, 2020)

Did your boat come with the motor mount in place or did you do that?


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice pics of the boat on the water. Looks good.


----------



## A Perfect Tin (Jul 10, 2020)

eeshaw said:


> Did your boat come with the motor mount in place or did you do that?




Good afternoon.

The motor mount was on the rowboat when I purchased it.


----------



## Photosarv (Jul 14, 2020)

A Perfect Tin said:


> Well...
> 
> I hadn’t been on here in a while.
> 
> ...



Lake Centralia or Raccoon Lake?


----------



## A Perfect Tin (Jul 21, 2020)

I recently relocated to the area and I’m enjoying both the fishing and convenience of raccoon lake.


----------



## Drowles0890 (Jul 31, 2020)

This looks really great and is what I’m dreaming up for a 1975 14’ Starcraft I just picked up. 

Did you weld your frame directly to the walls? Or did you drill through the walls and seal the fasteners? And have you had any issues having removed the seats?


----------

